# Makes me ashamed to be a human.



## Gezabella09

EDIT BY MODERATOR: GRAPHIC PHOTO ON WEBSITE!


I am just so shocked and disgusted.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/2712388/Rabbits-are-squeezed-into-tiny-boxes-in-horible-conditions-to-test-anti-wrinkle-treatments.html

You mite need to copy and past the link coz i'm not all that technical!

I burst into tears after reading it and Choppy has just been smothered with love for the last half an hour ( more so than usual ) and got to munch on a whole heap of carrot tops!

All that for a wrinkle - i'd rather be wrinkled


----------



## Orchid

No matter what we do....what year it is, how hard we try...there will always be people like this...people who do not see animals as anything but a means to an end, we can all only try to do what we feel is right, and fight for causes we can when we can......it is sad...and I feel horrible for the animals there...


----------



## kirbyultra

:cry1::nerves1

This is a very sad, disturbing article. The picture on there is also very disturbing. Maybe a mod should come and label it just in case someone wasn't expecting it.

I know animal testing is common out there but... I'm sure all of us on the forumn have a soft spot for rabbits. It's so sad to think about this. :tears2:


----------



## bunnybunbunb

This is one of the reasons I am Vegatarian. Cow is the same as a rabbit to me, same with Chickens - just like dogs. Whether you think the same or not they are all alive and do not deserve to be used in such a way to "help" humans. I get all the vegan/not tested on animal products I can but I am not a big makeup person anyway.

Their ears? Geezz.


----------



## BethM

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> This is one of the reasons I am Vegatarian. Cow is the same as a rabbit to me, same with Chickens - just like dogs. Whether you think the same or not they are all alive and do not deserve to be used in such a way to "help" humans. I get all the vegan/not tested on animal products I can but I am not a big makeup person anyway.
> 
> Their ears? Geezz.



Samantha, I recently became vegetarian. I also shop for things that are not tested on animals. I look for the Cruelty Free label on packaging, and carry a guide to help me. For me, human "beauty" is not an acceptable excuse for animal testing.


----------



## wallice

Man I hate people sometimes! I don't even see why that is necessary even if you are testing something on an animal! They could still (though I disagree with testing on stupid things like wrinkle cream to begin with) have the whatever done to them and let them run around free range in large pen with the proper food/water and care! I understand that unfortunately, animal testibng may be necessary to test important things like cancer treatments and the like, but for beauty products its so unnecessary.

And they tried to kill rats with pens, that shocked me! I'm a university student, and we have to take an animal care course before dealing with animals alive or dead about how to properly respect the animal, and handle it in the most humane ways, they need that course desperately!

Bah I'm so frustrated!:X


----------



## Orchid

I honestly think for doing things like this for Human enhancements...is very very wrong. I get it when they are trying to cure cancer or aids...and even then I still do not like it, but I can understand it better.

I thought to myself the other day...they created some sort f treatment to make your eyelashes grow thicker and longer...a treatment not mascara...WHY are we spending time creating such STUPID things like this? Could that money not have been spent a better way...but whatever...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*Orchid wrote: *


> I thought to myself the other day...they created some sort f treatment to make your eyelashes grow thicker and longer...a treatment not mascara...WHY are we spending time creating such STUPID things like this? Could that money not have been spent a better way...but whatever...



:great: amen to t hat


----------



## Yurusumaji

Agree with Orchid. We don't have cures to many fatal diseases, but we have the cure for wimpy eyelashes. Why?

Those poor babies ... that is very disturbing and I can only hope that the next time we hear about this lab it'll be an article about how it's been closed down.


----------



## Luluznewz

Geeze how terrible is that. I get that animal test subjects are used to save thousands of human lives, but for anti WRINKLE cream? As far as I know wrinkles have never killed anyone. Those types of drugs dont even REQUIRE animal testing, its just cheaper.

People are just messed up. I don't eat meat either, but this made me realize that washing my face might be hurting the little guys too. I'm to make sure to buy beauty projects that arnt tested on animals...


----------



## Orchid

My love...my addiction...and thank god...



What is your policy regarding animal testing?
We believe all living creatures deserve respect and would never think of testing any of our products on animals. Likewise, we don't ask anyone who may be helping us develop or make our products to conduct these kinds of tests on our behalf.
Top of Page

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/helpdesk/index.jsp?display=corp&subdisplay=faq&isStoremanDriven=yes


----------



## Yurusumaji

*Orchid wrote: *


> My love...my addiction...and thank god...
> 
> 
> 
> What is your policy regarding animal testing?
> We believe all living creatures deserve respect and would never think of testing any of our products on animals. Likewise, we don't ask anyone who may be helping us develop or make our products to conduct these kinds of tests on our behalf.
> Top of Page
> 
> http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/helpdesk/index.jsp?display=corp&subdisplay=faq&isStoremanDriven=yes


:thumbup

I was a vegan for several years and all my beauty products had no animal products or were tested on animals.

Both Procter & Gamble and Unilever test on animals and fund animal testing. I boycott both of these companies, but they make a lot of popular products. People who want to help should be aware of their practices.


----------



## BethM

*Yurusumaji wrote: *


> Agree with Orchid. We don't have cures to many fatal diseases, but we have the cure for wimpy eyelashes. Why?



Quite honestly, there is no money in curing fatal diseases. But if this stupid eyelash thing made it to market, it's becausesomeone iswilling to pay money for it. There is only one thing that motivates the companies that make garbage like this, andthat is money.


----------



## Yurusumaji

I'd pay good money to cure my Chron's ...


----------



## SablePoint

Uhhgg! That shiz makes me so angry!!!!!!!!:X

Why can't they test on humans? You'll end up with more accurate results than doing it to a rabbit.


----------



## SablePoint

*Yurusumaji wrote: *


> Agree with Orchid. We don't have cures to many fatal diseases, but we have the cure for wimpy eyelashes. Why?


Some humans today just only care about themselves. Makeup, shampoo, and face creams seem to be more important than murdering innocent animals in such an inhumane was.

People who wear endangered animal clothing and/or use products that were tested on animals need to remember the horrible death that animal died just so you could wash your hair or wear it's fur.


----------



## BethM

*Yurusumaji wrote: *


> I'd pay good money to cure my Chron's ...


And I'd pay good money to cure my allergies or asthma. 

To the pharmaceutical companies, though, this is not good economics. It is much better for them to sell me three different medications that I have to take every day for the rest of my life to _control_ my problems. 

Of course, there are ethical researchers out there who are actually interested in curing diseases. But there are far fewer of those than there are companies out to make a buck of the misfortune or insecurities of others.


----------



## Orchid

*BethM wrote: *


> To the pharmaceutical companies, though, this is not good economics. It is much better for them to sell me three different medications that I have to take every day for the rest of my life to _control_ my problems.
> 
> Of course, there are ethical researchers out there who are actually interested in curing diseases. But there are far fewer of those than there are companies out to make a buck of the misfortune or insecurities of others.



That is all....sadly...too true...

My daughter has like 4 meds to take...cant come up with a cure for dust allergy? Na....let a little kid have to take 4 different things so she doesnt have to suffer chronic sinus infections...

It is all about the almighty dollar...

I used to watch star trek and what not (whale one is my fav)....and how they all work together, without pay...everyone looked after...I have always wondered if our world will make it to a place like that...doing for the good of all, and not the benefit of a few...I do not think I will ever see that in my lifetime however...

Live long and prosper


----------



## BethM

*Orchid wrote
*


> That is all....sadly...too true...
> 
> My daughter has like 4 meds to take...cant come up with a cure for dust allergy? Na....let a little kid have to take 4 different things so she doesnt have to suffer chronic sinus infections...


Orchid, I am sorry to hear about your daughter. I know EXACTLY how that is. I am allergic to most things that are/can be airborne. (Including, but not limited to: tree pollen; grass pollen; some flower pollen; dust; mold; cigarette smoke; dogs; cats; ........... The last three also trigger my asthma. I am, thankfully, not allergic to rabbits. )

I have had two sinus surgeries in the last 4 years (to remove polyps), and currently have to take 3 meds to keep things under control. Even so, I suffer from chronic sinus infections, usually 5-6 per year, so I'm on antibiotics a LOT. (I've got a mild one now, but haven't called for antibiotics for it. Constant pounding headache in my forehead and cheeks for the past three days making me miserable.) 

How old is your daughter? Is she able to tolerate saline sinus rinses? I've found that they help me quite a bit. I also have to take Zyrtec, Singulair, and Flonase spray every day.


----------



## Orchid

*BethM wrote: *


> *Orchid wrote
> *
> 
> 
> 
> That is all....sadly...too true...
> 
> My daughter has like 4 meds to take...cant come up with a cure for dust allergy? Na....let a little kid have to take 4 different things so she doesnt have to suffer chronic sinus infections...
> 
> 
> 
> Orchid, I am sorry to hear about your daughter. I know EXACTLY how that is. I am allergic to most things that are/can be airborne. (Including, but not limited to: tree pollen; grass pollen; some flower pollen; dust; mold; cigarette smoke; dogs; cats; ........... The last three also trigger my asthma. I am, thankfully, not allergic to rabbits. )
> 
> I have had two sinus surgeries in the last 4 years (to remove polyps), and currently have to take 3 meds to keep things under control. Even so, I suffer from chronic sinus infections, usually 5-6 per year, so I'm on antibiotics a LOT. (I've got a mild one now, but haven't called for antibiotics for it. Constant pounding headache in my forehead and cheeks for the past three days making me miserable.)
> 
> How old is your daughter? Is she able to tolerate saline sinus rinses? I've found that they help me quite a bit. I also have to take Zyrtec, Singulair, and Flonase spray every day.
Click to expand...



Well we have much in common lol...

I was tested and found to be...allergic to everything under the sun except mold and buns...which sort of bun they test ya for I do not know...Birch trees and Mugwort apparently are my evil arch enemies...whatever mugwort is lol...and I have asthma...

Now they say Lina has dust allergies because I do...passed down...

I used to be horrible...utterly miserable as a kid...but now I am mostly ok...except the dander of anything...even human...

Lina takes Veramyst...it keeps it perfectly in check. Takes Patanol eye drops to help the itch...and her ped neurologist wanted her on benadryl...to help her sleep so she takes that at night...25 ml...and it helps with the allergies...and helps her sleep...She is 8 years old...we did zyrtec for the longest...and I think she has become too used to it now. Claratin and allegra...did nothing for her...neither did singulair...

She has asthma as well, but no where near as bad as I do...barely would know except for a rare moment, maybe twice a year..

She would get the infections, they would treat her, they would sort of go away...but as soon as we stopped the anti's....the infections came right back...wasnt till a nurse who knew a thing or two over the kid doctors...said something to me and said take her to an allergy doc that we figured it all out...

now my med list...LOL...that goes on and on and on and on and.....

I feel for ya, I do...thos infections drove her insane...

I only had one, once and the vertigo was the worst of it for me...well no I have had others but so minor they dont stick in my memory...

So every morning she takes one drop in each eye....at night she does that again, with two sprays in each nostril from the veramyst and then the Benadryl with that too....and her Vitamin in the morning...

She also has the generic for Reglan...(migrane headaches and 400mg Ibprohen.) They come and hit her hard every once in a while...


----------



## Envyme

That is soo terrible and sad  My gosh what is wrong with people?? :X

Those poor buns stuck like that in a cage with no room to move...and tortured  Those people should be crammed in a small place like that and used for lab tests...see how they like it.


----------



## BethM

I think the lesson here is that anyone who is opposed to the testing of products on animals should take a little time and make sure to buy cruelty-free products. Especially cosmetic and other "beauty" products, household cleaning products, etc.

When I shop, I look for the Cruelty Free logo (a leaping bunny!). I also have a guide on my iphone so I can look up products when I'm at the store. If you go to http://www.leapingbunny.org/shopping.php, you can print out a guide to carry, or ask for one to be sent to you in the mail.

If people continue to buy products that are tested on animals, companies will continue to test their products on animals. Vote with your wallet.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller

*Gezabella09 wrote: *


> EDIT BY MODERATOR: GRAPHIC PHOTO ON WEBSITE!
> 
> 
> I am just so shocked and disgusted.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/2712388/Rabbits-are-squeezed-into-tiny-boxes-in-horible-conditions-to-test-anti-wrinkle-treatments.html
> 
> You mite need to copy and past the link coz i'm not all that technical!
> 
> I burst into tears after reading it and Choppy has just been smothered with love for the last half an hour ( more so than usual ) and got to munch on a whole heap of carrot tops!
> 
> All that for a wrinkle - i'd rather be wrinkled


where is the humanity,,stuff like this started organizations like peta,,and others which set the animals free and burn the clinic to the ground--it is all insane...james wallerink iris:


----------



## StitchLover

Is there somewhere I can get a list of cruelty free products?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:banghead


----------



## KittyKatMe

Okay I may be a bit sensetive, but I just started crying. I'm a vegetarian too! This is just horrible and it makes me sick. My thing is that if there is payment, humans would step right up and test under their own will. No, it is not "safer" to test shampoo on chimpanzees. We've grown so selfish, sometimes they are more human than we are. I personally think that if we don't need something that harms anyone else, then we don't need it and shouldn't use it. I'm actually starting a weekly broadcast on this issue and more. I'm still in the practice stages, though. I hate humans, even though I am one. I agree with Peeta Mellark in that maybe a better species will take over after the apocolyps.


----------



## BugLady

Sad   

I can understand using animals for important medical or genetic testing where there is really no other way. I am a graduate student and many of my friends either study animals in the wild, take wild animals into the lab, or use mice/rats in lab testing. The protocols and paperwork they have to go through is incredible, they are constantly checked up on, and the animals are pampered as much as possible. They are all doing really important work; they love people and love animals. Though I don't know anyone working on rabbits. 

However I simply cannot abide by cosmetics testing. It is disgusting that human VANITY is used as an excuse to torture animals, and it sounds like either these companies are not being checked, or for some reason the stringent requirements don't apply to them. Or maybe it's state-by-state laws? I don't wear any makeup at all, and buy only cruelty-free bath/body products. 

I've seen retired lab-rabbits at a rescue, they can really turn around and become happy healthy house buns. Perhaps campaigns can be put forward to raise awareness of the plight of lab rabbits and encourage labs to adopt out their rabbits to rescue organizations? I imagine they're normally euthanized, instead.

I'd like to add I'm a happy omnivore, and I think people who threaten researchers and labs are despicable. I understand the sentiment, but violence is not the answer. I joined the ALF forums for a while to see what they do, and was appalled by the terrifyingly intense anger and violence those people advocated (but not *really*, of course, so they couldn't be held liable if someone listened to them, *wink wink*). 

What we need is more exposure, more level-headed campaigning, and more education. Animal rights advocates often get dismissed as rabid and unimportant. What we need are quick-witted people who can influence or put forth legislation. People need real viable alternatives to testing, specific examples, as opposed to general "that's so awful don't do that!". 

As someone on the sidelines without that sort of influence, that might seem too hard to do or out of reach. But... maybe not.


----------



## Imbrium

BugLady said:


> What we need is more exposure, more level-headed campaigning, and more education. Animal rights advocates often get dismissed as rabid and unimportant.



reminds me of something my (vegetarian) best friend in high school would say - "PETA's the worst thing to ever happen to the animal rights movement"


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws

This is disgusting and its embarrasing to be a human right now.


----------



## Imbrium

to be fair, it's embarrassing to be a human a lot of days ><


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws

^isnt that the truth! lol


----------



## RabbitLuvercx

This is one of those things it's just plain nightmare indusing (sorry for spelling) It makes me burst into tears its terrible how some people treat animals :'( makes me sick... :disgust: :bawl:


----------



## selbert

This is absolutely disgusting and I honestly don't know how it's permitted in this day and age. I read this a while back, might help to restore your faith in humanity a little bit:

CONTAINS GRAPHIC IMAGES
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/25/jacqueline-traides-animal-testing_n_1452697.html

It's just so classic of a large corporation to think that they can treat animals like this and get away with it, so blinded by greed.I honestly have no idea how people like this can sleep at night.


----------



## RabbitLuvercx

Omg!!!! D;


----------



## 3willowsbunny

Why oh why do I click on threads like this, humans piss me off enough in general but stuff like this!!!

I am pretty much anti beauty goop (except perfume, I adore prefume), when I do buy I try to get the cruelty free, there is no need to torture animals so I will know that when I jab myself with my mascara wand it will hurt...duh! I'm SERIOUSLY thinking about going vegetarian again (I was for 4 years in the past don't really know why I quit...). I love all animals but rabbits and chickens just make me all gooey inside, they are so beautiful and the thought of people harming them gets my hackels up. We grew up on a farm (chickens, pigs, goats, sheep) I used to hide in my room when it was chicken murdering day... It really stunk because I would make pets out of the chickens, carry them around bring them in the house (much to mom's chagrin!) then every other year they would get killed, I refused to eat them. We sent the other animals out to be butchered.  hate to say it but goat was delicious.


----------



## Country-Girl

This girl in my English class did a huge project PowerPoint on animals that are tested with our beauty products. The pictures she showed all were graphic and intense to the point some people actually walked out. She is a rabbit owner and actually brought her hotot dwarf to ask could you do this to my rabbit.? And everyone got to pet and hold her rabbit. She actually explained that companies that say even though it's not tested on animals will get around it by making the producing the product then sending to another company that will test it on animals. But since it's not the company it was produced by that didn't test the product on the animal itself then they didn't have to label. I hate that they test on animals. I don't get why they would test on humans. I'm sure there would be plenty of happy people that would let them test on them for like small amounts of money. Or why don't we test on people in prision FOR LIFE. They have nothing to loose anyways. A couple wrinkles more won't hurt them while testing to see if the wrinkle cream works. But let's be honest ladies I've never seen a actual cream that works.


----------



## 3willowsbunny

My son always says we should do "animal testing" on convicted child molesters, I tend to agree.


----------



## Country-Girl

I agree also ^^ 
Those people are SICK & TWISTED


----------

